
Marvels of Things Created and Miraculous Aspects of Things Existing (c. 1546) - prismatic
https://publicdomainreview.org/collections/marvels-of-things-created-and-miraculous-aspects-of-things-existing
======
ogennadi
> Images from an illustrated version of a 13th-century Arabic treatise by
> Zakariya al-Qazwini titled ‘Ajā’ib al-makhlūqāt wa-gharā’ib al-mawjūdāt
> (Marvels of Things Created and Miraculous Aspects of Things Existing).

The drawings resemble the fantastical creatures of the Voynich Manuscript e.g.
woman with eight legs, turtle with a human head etc.

------
ourmandave
_Images from an illustrated version of a 13th-century Arabic treatise by
Zakariya al-Qazwini..._

Posted on publicdomainreview.org. The question is, how did this get past the
Disney Intellectual Propery lawyers?

